# Outside enclosures



## Zabbi0 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mind sending me pics of yours and sending me brief descriptions of how you set it up? About to start my first project. Thanks!!!


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 16, 2012)

Have you looked at the Enclosures section? you can scroll through pages of enclosures.

For more specifics, what kind of tort do you have?


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes I am seeing mostly indoor ones which is why I posted a new thread. Sorry?
I has a sulcata. About 7in. Finally going to move outside once it starts warming back up. I live in San Antonio, TX so pretty dry and humid.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are all 3 of my outside enclosuresâ€¦.

Chewy'sâ€¦







Princess Leia who is about 8.5 scl






Big boy Sid's enclosure, you can only see 1/2 in this pic. The other side leads to big water trough and heated hide.






I hope this helps. Best of luck!!


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 16, 2012)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here are all 3 of my outside enclosuresâ€¦.
> 
> Chewy'sâ€¦
> 
> ...



Hey thanks so much! Really appreciate it. This helps me out a lot.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are some of mine, the first one, 6x12 ft, a temporary for russians, using vinyl siding,The second 6x12 ft recessed so it can't be seen from the street,Third is 16x24 used mostly for local turtles, Forth is all fence sides for yellow foots, Fifth is 5x12 for impressed, The last 3x12 ft is used in early spring and fall for young mountains, it gets to hot in mid summer for them. Maybe a few ideas from these.


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 17, 2012)

Len said:


> Here are some of mine, the first one, 6x12 ft, a temporary for russians, using vinyl siding,The second 6x12 ft recessed so it can't be seen from the street,Third is 16x24 used mostly for local turtles, Forth is all fence sides for yellow foots, Fifth is 5x12 for impressed, The last 3x12 ft is used in early spring and fall for young mountains, it gets to hot in mid summer for them. Maybe a few ideas from these.



Thank you SO much!! The ideas are great!


----------

